# 2013 Scion FRS



## subiemax (Nov 19, 2007)

I started a build log over on the ft86 website and will be transferring the posts over here. 
Feel free to ask anything.
Started on my build this morning and thought I would make a build thread. 

For everyone complaining about the stock system, you have obviously never owned a 2011 WRX. lol. Worst system ever! 
The stock system, while not great, is far from terrible, as long you you dont ask it to make bass. Which is all most people seem to care about. The stage is high and pretty much straight ahead of driver. Better than a lot of crap ive heard. Obviously it falls apart at high volumes. 

My goal is to make a complete system, while not adding a ton of weight that cannot be removed for autocross/track days. So the sub will have to be removeable. I had originally planned to make amps removable also, but might have changed my mind on this. Might try to go from 2 amps in the tunk to 1 under seat. 

Components that are going in for sure:
I've "budgeted" 15lbs for sound deadening and have 50 sq. ft of FAtmat. 

Focal KRX2 mids. Love Focal mids. These will be going in the doors. Scared of the depth at 3.1", but we'll see.









Dynaudio MD130 tweeters. Never tried any dyns, but have heard good things. THese are about 4" and should fit perfect in the dash and play to down to about 2k.









DIYMA r12 This sub is one of the best SQ subs I've ever heard. Not made to boom, but in this small car it should do pretty good. Will go in a simple, removable box behind the seat. And there is plenty of room for a 12.









Components that mite make it in the car.

Kenwood KDC-x996. Awesome deck, but might need active capability if I go with one amp. For sale!









Image Dynamics q450.4
Image Dynamics q700.2
Both great amps, but just not sure I want to take up the space these things take and go through the hassle of making them removable. Both for sale!


----------



## subiemax (Nov 19, 2007)

My car came with the Bespoke, so I decided to yank it out and take a look. Found something interesting.








Three sets of RCAs where I was expecting one set. 
Anyone know what these are? I'm sure one set is a sub out like the base radio, but dont know what the other 2 are. When I get an amp hooked up, I'll play around with them.


----------



## subiemax (Nov 19, 2007)

Took the door card off and made a how to thread if anyone wants to see.
HERE

With the door card Off I decided to see if the Focals will fit. took some measurements.
2.5" from the window rail to the metal of the door.








The stock speaker and baffle are another inch.








So right there we have enough for at least 3 1/4" depth.
Taking a look at the door card, if we trim out the plastic ring that goes around the speaker, we can get another inch. So at least 4" of depth with the right spacer. More that enough for most mids.








Next I made a templet out of cardboard to make a baffle at a later time. Just screw a piece of cardboard to the factory holes and trim.








I'm pretty sure you could cram an 8" mid in there with some trimming and the right baffle.


----------



## subiemax (Nov 19, 2007)

Next I started deadening and sealing the door. 
Put a layer of fatmat down on as much of the outer door skin that I could. Also as much of the inner skin as I could. Finally covered,and sealed the whole door. I will add a layer of closed cell foam to the door and a layer behind the mid when I get some more in.
























Next moved on to the door pannel itself. There are a bunch of screws all over the panel that were all pretty loose. tightened them up and things seem a bit less rattly. I know the piece that covers the speaker an the window controls rattle with the stock system, so I gave them some fatmat.
















Finally added some deadening to the whole door card. This is probably not enough, but I will see when I get the focals pumping.
The door panel is bad. Very tinny and rattly. I could probably use about twice what I have on there, but I need to budget it and I dont plan to run my mids too low.








Door now closes with a satisfying thunk, instead of a clank. I can hardly hear the window motor running. A big improvement over the other door that is not done yet.


----------



## subiemax (Nov 19, 2007)

Just finished deadening the other door and wow! Major improvement with the stock speakers back in there. No rattles. I can turn the Bass up past halfway and it does not distort. Decent Midbass/bass for a 6 1/2" speaker now. I still wouldnt call them subwoofers tho. But definately more respectable.


----------



## subiemax (Nov 19, 2007)

Well, I was at it again today with the sound deadening. I could use 3 times what I did on this car. But i'm sticking to my 15lb limit. If you've ever walked around an FRS and knocked on the body panels, you know they sound like a tin can. Really tinny. So I set out to make it a little better. 

Now I'm trying to convince my wife that this is a normal thing to do to a car that is 1 week old. Not sure im doing a good job, if she asks anyone tell her it is.


----------



## subiemax (Nov 19, 2007)

Started on the roof. Had to remove a few things, but its reaaly straitforword. Did not take the headliner out, just dropped the rear of it enough to get my arms in between.








Hers a shot of the finished roof ,


----------



## subiemax (Nov 19, 2007)

I wonder if Subaru or Toyota will admit to this little bit of genius.








Although with some fiberglassing and a little trimming, You could fit a ten in each side. Would be cool for a show car.








Here is a pic of the finished inside of the rear quarter panel. I put some as far as I could reach. Used a lot, as the rear quarter is particularly tinny.


----------



## subiemax (Nov 19, 2007)

Next pulled up the carpet and poked around on the floor. Not too bad down there. A couple of spots resonated, but did not use a whole lot.
















Then moved to the trunk area. The trunk lid is aweful. Short of taking it apart I dont know how much good I can doo with it. I saved some Fatmat for after the bass goes in and I can see what rattles. Used a good bit on the spare tire well, but could use a bunch more.


----------



## subiemax (Nov 19, 2007)

I got everything back together and took a long ride. Its hard to describe how much better the car is. For less than $100 and 15lbs, the car has moved up a class. From the sealed and deadened doors, the stock speakers now have some balls. I can feel them shaking the hair on my legs and do not distort. No rattles either. I cannot hear the window motors anymore. The doors close with a solid thump. Adding the dampening to the rest of the car has cut down on road noise quite a bit. The car does not resonate when you hit a big bump. Feels a lot more solid. Very happy so far.


----------



## subiemax (Nov 19, 2007)

That's about ittill next week. My HU sold. Have a few bites on the ID amps, but nothing solid yet. I would like to use them, but they are kind of big for the car. 
Will probably be looking for a HD 900/5 or xd700/5 if the IDs sell. 
Although I love the DIYMA12, I may have to get something more shallow and do a spare tire well sub install. 
This car screams for a false floor trunk. Hell, it already has one. But it would all have to come out when I race, so not going to happen for me.


----------



## lucipha (Aug 5, 2009)

subiemax said:


> For everyone complaining about the stock system, you have obviously never owned a 2011 WRX. lol. Worst system ever!


:laugh:, I currently own a 2011 WRX and I agree. All Imprezas have been terrible for years.

I can't wait to see what else you have in store for this build, nice choice in equipment so far.

Have you ever used the Fatmat before, and did you have any problems with it? I installed some a long time ago into a brand new Black Civic and it melted from being in the sun and oozed out from the bottom of the door panels. I hope it has since got better.

:snacks:


----------



## subiemax (Nov 19, 2007)

No oozing yet. Lol. Lets hope it got better over time. Works pretty well for being so lightweight.


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

Nice work. Pics of the car?


----------



## lupin_au (Oct 1, 2011)

Nice work. Will be watching this one closely


----------



## subiemax (Nov 19, 2007)

Only have one PC of the car while its all in one piece. The one I took at the dealership.


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

I just heard of these cars...sexy little beasts. but i kind of think their chick cars :\ cant loose the image of the TC just byt giving it a dif name and changing some curves lol


----------



## subiemax (Nov 19, 2007)

eviling said:


> I just heard of these cars...sexy little beasts. but i kind of think their chick cars :\ cant loose the image of the TC just byt giving it a dif name and changing some curves lol


You obviously do not follow cars. At all. Lol. This car has been a joint effort between Subaru and Toyota in the works for the last 3 years.
And this car has not one thing in common with the TC. Totally new, built from the found up as a drivers car.


----------



## trojan fan (Nov 4, 2007)

Notloudenuf said:


> Nice work. Pics of the car?


x2....


----------



## subiemax (Nov 19, 2007)

Coilovers and wheels will be going on next week, then some pics will be in order.


----------



## jpeezy (Feb 5, 2012)

Front,rear,sub rca's on that bespoke radio,just like all newer xb's ,go into menu and change sub freq, too.


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

awesome!

doesnt the dash have tweeters and like, small midranges?

why arent you using that to your advantage?


----------



## subiemax (Nov 19, 2007)

It hasa 3 1/2" and tweeter in the dash. I'm kind of scared of bouncing a mid off the windshield like that. Down the line I might try it, lord know so swap **** out enough, but till then ill use the md130s. They play pretty low. We'll see.


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

subiemax said:


> You obviously do not follow cars. At all. Lol. This car has been a joint effort between Subaru and Toyota in the works for the last 3 years.
> And this car has not one thing in common with the TC. Totally new, built from the found up as a drivers car.


i supposed i did assume on apparerences sorry ^_^ no I genraly don't follow cars at all really XD


----------



## trojan fan (Nov 4, 2007)

subiemax said:


> Coilovers and wheels will be going on next week, then some pics will be in order.


How about some before and after pics


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

subiemax said:


> My car came with the Bespoke, so I decided to yank it out and take a look. Found something interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


See page 48:

http://a230.g.akamai.net/7/230/8364...eSpoke_Premium_Audio_System_Owners_Manual.pdf


----------



## n_olympios (Oct 23, 2008)

Subscribed. :snacks:


----------



## strong*I*bumpin (Oct 3, 2005)

papasin said:


> See page 48:
> 
> http://a230.g.akamai.net/7/230/8364...eSpoke_Premium_Audio_System_Owners_Manual.pdf


You've been blessed by the car GODs


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

strong*I*bumpin said:


> You've been blessed by the car GODs


This install just got infinitely easier.


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

subiemax said:


> My car came with the Bespoke, so I decided to yank it out and take a look. Found something interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What do you mean it "came with" the Bespoke audio? The whole purchasing model of buying a Scion doesn't obligate you to be stuck with any pre-installed options. Was the dealer molesting your car? :surprised: They're not allowed to install anything and then sell it just like it was a regular Toyota - that's a specific violation of the Scion sales model.


----------



## subiemax (Nov 19, 2007)

HondAudio said:


> What do you mean it "came with" the Bespoke audio? The whole purchasing model of buying a Scion doesn't obligate you to be stuck with any pre-installed options. Was the dealer molesting your car? :surprised: They're not allowed to install anything and then sell it just like it was a regular Toyota - that's a specific violation of the Scion sales model.


The whole Scion sales model went to **** with th FRS around here. One dealer tried to charge me $2900 over list and assured me that all dealerships were doing this and that was the "Pure Price". I left very quickly. The dealer I bought refused to take the bespoke out, but gave me a good price on trade and sold at MSRP.
Im kind of glad I got it and plan to keep it for a while at least. Th RCAs are a plus. I will be able to set up my amps and see just how much processing I think I need. THe stage is pretty good on this car. High and pretty much dead in front of the driver. The mids in the door and the dash speakers are the same distance from the driver. If I think I can do without TA, I might just get by with an eq.


----------



## strong*I*bumpin (Oct 3, 2005)

subiemax said:


> The whole Scion sales model went to **** with th FRS around here. One dealer tried to charge me $2900 over list and assured me that all dealerships were doing this and that was the "Pure Price". I left very quickly. The dealer I bought refused to take the bespoke out, but gave me a good price on trade and sold at MSRP.
> Im kind of glad I got it and plan to keep it for a while at least. Th RCAs are a plus. I will be able to set up my amps and see just how much processing I think I need. THe stage is pretty good on this car. High and pretty much dead in front of the driver. The mids in the door and the dash speakers are the same distance from the driver. If I think I can do without TA, I might just get by with an eq.


When I see a car company start putting other companies engines in their vehicles only tells me that they're desperate & in trouble,thats what I see here happening.The boxer engine is Subaru technology & thats whom I would've bought from,just my $.02.Good luck with the build & whip.


----------



## subiemax (Nov 19, 2007)

I really don't think Toyota is "desperate and in trouble". Lol. The car is a joint effort between Toyota and Subaru that been in the works for a long time. Engine is Subaru, injection is Toyota, trans is Toyota, suspension is Subaru and so one. Subaru sells the same car with a few interior/exterior tweaks. Only its more expensive and much harder for find one.


----------



## subiemax (Nov 19, 2007)

I guess I'm my corner of the universe all these things are very well known. Is it possible that people think Scion is a real brand? Its just a marketing ploy to sell Toyota's a certain demographic in the US. The cars are sold as Toyotas everywhere else in the world.


----------



## strong*I*bumpin (Oct 3, 2005)

subiemax said:


> I really don't think Toyota is "desperate and in trouble". Lol. The car is a joint effort between Toyota and Subaru that been in the works for a long time. Engine is Subaru, injection is Toyota, trans is Toyota, suspension is Subaru and so one. Subaru sells the same car with a few interior/exterior tweaks. Only its more expensive and much harder for find one.


I hear you,maybe Toyota thinks their Scion siblings need a shot in arm to boost sales.Obviously I dont have #'s to back this statement up but nonetheless lots of luck to both parties in this joint venture.Getting back to car audio, this HU will make the install a lot easier while keeping OEM look which seems to be the trend these days.I would love to go aftermarket in my 8th gen Accord but doing so would leave a dead display above the radio unit itself,NOT cool unless you want to get creative.


----------



## subiemax (Nov 19, 2007)

strong*I*bumpin said:


> I hear you,maybe Toyota thinks their Scion siblings need a shot in arm to boost sales.Obviously I dont have #'s to back this statement up but nonetheless lots of luck to both parties in this joint venture.Getting back to car audio, this HU will make the install a lot easier while keeping OEM look which seems to be the trend these days.I would love to go aftermarket in my 8th gen Accord but doing so would leave a dead display above the radio unit itself,NOT cool unless you want to get creative.


Yes, audio! The stock deck is wider than a standard double din, so you will need a kit and have to have plastic around your double din. They don't even make a single din for it yet, but there will be a lot of plastic around it. I'm happy to keep the stock radio and add whatever processing I think I need later.


----------



## strong*I*bumpin (Oct 3, 2005)

subiemax said:


> Yes, audio! The stock deck is wider than a standard double din, so you will need a kit and have to have plastic around your double din. They don't even make a single din for it yet, but there will be a lot of plastic around it. I'm happy to keep the stock radio and add whatever processing I think I need later.


My next project will be moving my AC LC2i up front to run off the front channels of the OEM head & add a amp to get more power to my fronts.I just can't go aftermarket in this car ,I gotta keep it simple for the wife since she always riding shotgun besides I like the look and don't have to worry about theft.I do like how Subie/Toyota was thinking along the lines of the old GT styling.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

eviling said:


> I just heard of these cars...sexy little beasts. but i kind of think their chick cars :\ cant loose the image of the TC just byt giving it a dif name and changing some curves lol


Wow Ray.....I've seen some wild quotes by you before.....but this one my take the cake 



subiemax said:


> I guess I'm my corner of the universe all these things are very well known. Is it possible that people think Scion is a real brand? Its just a marketing ploy to sell Toyota's a certain demographic in the US. The cars are sold as Toyotas everywhere else in the world.


I have felt the same way on several occasions when talking to some of the Subi dealers. I have been active on 3 FRS/BRZ forum sites since about the beginning of the year........know a lot more about the car than many of the sales folks. I liked your summary of the sound deadening. I'm looking forward to seeing your build.


----------



## subiemax (Nov 19, 2007)

I've bled World Rally Blue for the last 10 years, having owned 2 WRXs and 2 STIs. So it was not an easy choice to make buying the Scion. But I feel better when I pop the door card off and Subaru is stamped into the door metal


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

SUB'd


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Aquamarine........love it!


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

bertholomey said:


> Aquamarine........love it!


I just left a wet spot on my chair...


----------



## yeldak99 (Mar 5, 2008)

strong*I*bumpin said:


> When I see a car company start putting other companies engines in their vehicles only tells me that they're desperate & in trouble,thats what I see here happening.*The boxer engine is Subaru technology* & thats whom I would've bought from,just my $.02.Good luck with the build & whip.


What?

Flat engine - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

eviling said:


> I just heard of these cars...sexy little beasts. but i kind of think their chick cars :\ cant loose the image of the TC just byt giving it a dif name and changing some curves lol


The TC is a front engine, front wheel drive. This is a rear wheel drive sports car that is mouch more akin to a budget performance car like the Miata but in much nicer clothes (IMHO).

These kind of remind me of the Nissan 240sx as far as concept goes. Really nice, and almost certainly what my next car will be. Although I'll almost certainly go with the pearl white color. 

BTW- Jay, the wheels on that one look SICK. That's one thing I really DO NOT like on the BRZ and FRS is the wheel choice. It just doesn't fit the lines and contours of this car.


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

subiemax said:


> The whole Scion sales model went to **** with th FRS around here. One dealer tried to charge me $2900 over list and assured me that all dealerships were doing this and that was the "Pure Price". I left very quickly. The dealer I bought refused to take the bespoke out, but gave me a good price on trade and sold at MSRP.


If an individual dealer isn't following the sales model, they're in violation of their contract with Toyota to sell the Scion sub-brand, and Toyota can effectively disown the dealership.

What do you mean your dealer "refused" to take the Bespoke out? They aren't allowed to install it in the first place until a customer orders it! The only reason I can see for it being in there is if somebody ordered the car and then wasn't able to complete the transaction. If you got it already-installed for free, more power to ya... you can probably sell it independently for below MSRP, and both you and the buyer will be winners.

The whole idea of dealerships tampering with the vehicles is why I bought a Scion in the first place - I'm not paying for some $65 piece of plastic "bumper protector" that the dealer installed and won't take off. The way I see it, they've damaged the car by doing that


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

bertholomey said:


> Wow Ray.....I've seen some wild quotes by you before.....but this one my take the cake
> 
> 
> 
> I have felt the same way on several occasions when talking to some of the Subi dealers. I have been active on 3 FRS/BRZ forum sites since about the beginning of the year........know a lot more about the car than many of the sales folks. I liked your summary of the sound deadening. I'm looking forward to seeing your build.


im a little freaked that you know me on a first name basis personaly but thank you none the lass, i do aim to please  

I love that they have rca jacks STOCK, thats pretty damn awsome. some reason i think the tc might offer that as well i think i saw it in a build log.


----------



## strong*I*bumpin (Oct 3, 2005)

yeldak99 said:


> What?
> 
> Flat engine - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


You had to show me up with the wiki,I never said they invented it.Thanks for the lesson though.


----------



## quietfly (Mar 23, 2011)

the FRS is a BLAST to drive. I have not had that much fun in a car since the conception of my daughter. You can throw the rear around any way you want, and cross lock in a turn is pure sex. It's definitely set up to have fun right out of the box. Don't just take my word for it http://www.topgear.com/uk/toyota/gt-86/road-test/driven 

the short version* " but honestly, this goes down as the best Toyota I've ever driven, and one of the best driving sports cars of the last decade. It's here in June. You know what to do." 
-Jeremy Clarkson*


----------



## strong*I*bumpin (Oct 3, 2005)

Even Jay Leno gave it a thumbs up on his test drive


----------



## subiemax (Nov 19, 2007)

HondAudio said:


> If an individual dealer isn't following the sales model, they're in violation of their contract with Toyota to sell the Scion sub-brand, and Toyota can effectively disown the dealership.
> 
> What do you mean your dealer "refused" to take the Bespoke out? They aren't allowed to install it in the first place until a customer orders it! The only reason I can see for it being in there is if somebody ordered the car and then wasn't able to complete the transaction. If you got it already-installed for free, more power to ya... you can probably sell it independently for below MSRP, and both you and the buyer will be winners.
> 
> The whole idea of dealerships tampering with the vehicles is why I bought a Scion in the first place - I'm not paying for some $65 piece of plastic "bumper protector" that the dealer installed and won't take off. The way I see it, they've damaged the car by doing that


Yes, it was ordered that way and then the buyer backed out.


----------



## malice (Aug 29, 2008)

eviling said:


> I just heard of these cars...sexy little beasts. but i kind of think their chick cars :\ cant loose the image of the TC just byt giving it a dif name and changing some curves lol


If thats a chick car them smack my ass and call me Sally.


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

subiemax said:


> Yes, it was ordered that way and then the buyer backed out.


Fair enough. Carry on


----------



## yeldak99 (Mar 5, 2008)

eviling said:


> im a little freaked that you know me on a first name basis personaly but thank you none the lass, i do aim to please
> 
> I love that they have rca jacks STOCK, thats pretty damn awsome. some reason i think the tc might offer that as well i think i saw it in a build log.


I don't know about the new tC's, but the 1st gen ones RCA's were only available on the upgraded head unit, the one with the OLED display












strong*I*bumpin said:


> You had to show me up with the wiki,I never said they invented it.Thanks for the lesson though.


 I schooled myself in the process. I was under the impression Porsche first had the design, not knowing some guy named Benz invented it in the 1800's.


----------



## subiemax (Nov 19, 2007)

The base radio has sub outs, the upgraded Bespoke has front rear and sub outs and both are pioneer.


----------



## strong*I*bumpin (Oct 3, 2005)

yeldak99 said:


> I don't know about the new tC's, but the 1st gen ones RCA's were only available on the upgraded head unit, the one with the OLED display
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats why we're all here my friend to learn as well. The link made for some interesting reading.


----------



## subiemax (Nov 19, 2007)

Well I had to hit the link and read about the boxter. Good stuff!
Now does anyone know how/why Subaru came to using them? Also has to do with why a Nissan 510 is so much like a BMW. And why Nissan uses a hemispherical combustion chamber.and more stuff I can't remember.


----------



## niceguy (Mar 12, 2006)

subiemax said:


> I really don't think Toyota is "desperate and in trouble". Lol. The car is a joint effort between Toyota and Subaru that been in the works for a long time. Engine is Subaru, injection is Toyota, trans is Toyota, suspension is Subaru and so one. Subaru sells the same car with a few interior/exterior tweaks. Only its more expensive and much harder for find one.


Boy, I don't envy the trips to Autozone when the time comes lol...jk.

I've seen 2 of those cars, both in white around Memphis in the last week and both were zipping and weaving through interstate traffic. Looks like just the right specs for a fun little car.

Enjoy the build!

Jeremy


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

yeldak99 said:


> I don't know about the new tC's, but the 1st gen ones RCA's were only available on the upgraded head unit, the one with the OLED display
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey, that's my car! What kind of processing does that HU have?


----------



## n_olympios (Oct 23, 2008)

strong*I*bumpin said:


> Even Jay Leno gave it a thumbs up on his test drive


You mean the one where he cruises along with Scion's chief on the passenger seat, and then tries to do a burnout? Yeah, what a thorough and objective test drive that was. 

I'm not saying it's a bad car at all (it'll probably be my next one if I can afford it, when time comes). :heart: That review was not what I'd have expected from JL though. 

On a sidenote: how long before the users start wanting more power from it? :blush:


----------



## What? (Jun 5, 2008)

subiemax said:


> Now I'm trying to convince my wife that this is a normal thing to do to a car that is 1 week old. Not sure im doing a good job, if she asks anyone tell her it is.


When I showed up to work with my brand new 1998 Mustang Cobra gutted, my coworkers just looked at me like I was insane. Car was so much better after 100lbs of sound deadener.


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

It is normal and it isn't. To us it is. But to a normal person were crazy. People don't get why I need a 600$ processor.but.they get that my car sounds 100 times better when they are in my car lol

Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk 2


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

i am trying to round up a coupla FRS to do...but they are both looking at a lower budgeted passive setup.  i will be using this thread as a reference on the interior for sure. keep up the good work!

b


----------



## subiemax (Nov 19, 2007)

simplicityinsound said:


> i am trying to round up a coupla FRS to do...but they are both looking at a lower budgeted passive setup.  i will be using this thread as a reference on the interior for sure. keep up the good work!
> 
> b


This car is screaming for a Bing fase floor! Cant wait to see if you get your hands on one.


----------



## derickveliz (May 15, 2009)

Awesome! congrats on the car, love the looks!

.


----------



## seagrasser (Feb 6, 2007)

Drove one the other day with properly setup coilovers.....Porsche like handling on a Kraft dinner budget. It brought a tear to my eye.


----------



## subiemax (Nov 19, 2007)

kW V3 going on Friday!


----------



## Nacho (Jul 4, 2011)

subiemax said:


> You obviously do not follow cars. At all. Lol. This car has been a joint effort between Subaru and Toyota in the works for the last 3 years.
> And this car has not one thing in common with the TC. Totally new, built from the found up as a drivers car.


X2.......:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## beerdrnkr (Apr 18, 2007)

A co-worker of mine just bought one and it's an awesome looking car. He says it's not very fast but it handles awesome and and has decent gas mileage. Wish I would've known about it before I bought my new car!


----------



## subiemax (Nov 19, 2007)

If you drag race, its probably not the car for you. I've had 400-500hp cars and loved them, but for what I do now, Autocross/track days, this is perfect.


----------



## RustyWedges (Feb 16, 2011)

Subed

The FRS is on my short list of Next Cars.

Good Luck with the install!


----------



## [email protected] (May 18, 2012)

chefhow said:


> I just left a wet spot on my chair...


You and me both!


----------



## Kahooli (Oct 17, 2007)

I'll stick with my GC. Getting a new trans every 5000 miles is nice!


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

So is the Subaru equivalent all wheel drive? Since they advertise that all their cars are AWD, I was curious.

Otherwise, I dig the car. Looks remind me of my Genesis coupe I had.

Jay


----------



## jooonnn (Jul 26, 2009)

subiemax said:


> You obviously do not follow cars. At all. Lol. This car has been a joint effort between Subaru and Toyota in the works for the last 3 years.
> And this car has not one thing in common with the TC. Totally new, built from the found up as a drivers car.


A little defensive are we!?!? I'm sure there's got to be ONE thing in common with the TC SOMEwhere


----------



## 94VG30DE (Nov 28, 2007)

JayinMI said:


> So is the Subaru equivalent all wheel drive? Since they advertise that all their cars are AWD, I was curious.
> 
> Otherwise, I dig the car. Looks remind me of my Genesis coupe I had.
> 
> Jay


No, this is front engine, RWD only. Subaru hasn't been doing as much advertising on that as I would have expected. I guess if you come in looking for one, you know what you are getting. 

In response to the dealer markups, yes, they are frequent, and I believe there is a "black list" of dealers on FT86 or somewhere that lists the dealers to avoid. As you can see, if you are patient and keep looking, you will find a dealer that won't mess with you. But right now a lot of them are trying to get 2000-3000+ b/c they figure they can get it based on supply/demand. 

Also, let's all just agree to ignore any future hater0bait comments about Scions being lame brand or chick car or whatever. Obviously those commenting haven't followed the timeline for the past 3 years or driven either of the "twins".


----------



## 94VG30DE (Nov 28, 2007)

Also, awesome thread, I really like your documentation approach and writing style. Keep up the good work. You know you are doing something right when you see this: 



simplicityinsound said:


> i will be using this thread as a reference on the interior for sure. keep up the good work!
> 
> b


----------



## subiemax (Nov 19, 2007)

I can't wait to get back to it. I've just been working 12 hour nights for the last week. Blah. Have the day off Friday, but coilovers need to go on, so not sure how much will get done audio wise.
And thanks to all for the comments.


----------



## n_olympios (Oct 23, 2008)

As already stated, it's not AWD and will never be. The front engine sits too low for a front diff to be installed. 

It's weird that you can't buy it as a Toyota GT86 in the US. On the other hand, we europeans don't get the Scion brand at all.


----------



## s4k4zulu (Mar 2, 2010)

Subing


----------



## feyrerm (Jan 5, 2012)

I got a galaxy blue BRZ a month ago. I love the car!! Thanks for the sound deadening pictures. I am really hesitant to add any weight to the car at all, but if it makes that much of a difference and is only 15 lbs ill pull the spare tire and deaden the car. I got AAA anyway. lol I put a 8in super old toob sub in the trunk pushing 50 watts from the smallest lightest amp I could build and its almost too much bass for a car this size.


----------



## BigTDogg (MA) (Sep 13, 2010)

subiemax said:


> I wonder if Subaru or Toyota will admit to this little bit of genius.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You won't do it :laugh:

Those cars are sweet. Quick and handle great, a modern day Miata, without all that pesky estrogen. Can't wait to see the aftermarket turbo kits to be revealed... :surprised:


----------



## chevbowtie22 (Nov 23, 2008)

nice job so far... I was ""this close to buying one of these... I would have if I didnt take my daughter to the dealership with me. Although I am glad I did, becuase there is NO back seat room. I still wish I could have ended up with this. But instead I ended up with a Hyundai Genesis coupe... meh... same size motor but with a turbo... I'm set, oh well, good luck on the build man, ill keep an eye open.


----------



## airseeker (Nov 13, 2011)

sooo... ^^ that was actualy me posting that, but someone doesnt know how to log out of a computer when he is done using it


----------



## subiemax (Nov 19, 2007)

I have a 4 and 2 year old, and both of them in car seats fit fine for me. Most of our rides are like 5 min a.d not very often tho. Longer trips are what the wife's Armada are for.


----------



## airseeker (Nov 13, 2011)

My little girl is 6, and her legs stuck straight out (cuz the ass part of the seat is so deep preventing her knees from bending in the right spot) ... and thats the argument I had with my wife is that mine and my daughters rides are 10-12 mins max... and her accord is the commuter car. I love the way the FRS looks... mean as hell looking.


----------



## subiemax (Nov 19, 2007)

feyrerm said:


> I got a galaxy blue BRZ a month ago. I love the car!! Thanks for the sound deadening pictures. I am really hesitant to add any weight to the car at all, but if it makes that much of a difference and is only 15 lbs ill pull the spare tire and deaden the car. I got AAA anyway. lol I put a 8in super old toob sub in the trunk pushing 50 watts from the smallest lightest amp I could build and its almost too much bass for a car this size.


It is labor intensive and you will wind up with bloody knuckles and possibly other parts. But I think it is worth it for the results you get. And 15lbs is a couple gallons of gas or a few less cheeseburgers a week. Lol. My spare tire will probably end up gone. But hell, my rx8 did not even come with one. Just a can of fix-a-flat.


----------



## airseeker (Nov 13, 2011)

feyrerm said:


> I got a galaxy blue BRZ a month ago. I love the car!! Thanks for the sound deadening pictures. I am really hesitant to add any weight to the car at all, but if it makes that much of a difference and is only 15 lbs ill pull the spare tire and deaden the car. I got AAA anyway. lol I put a 8in super old toob sub in the trunk pushing 50 watts from the smallest lightest amp I could build and its almost too much bass for a car this size.


the car has a 46/54% weight ratio... add a little more deading in the back than the front and youll end up with a 50/50 split in weight... better handling lol. And I never run a spare tire, the one in my civic was gone, and the one in the genesis will be gone too. AAA is a good alternative to a spare lol, or get big enough wheels and run a 40/45 series sidewall tire, they stay stiff enough to run 10 miles or so as long as you stay around 20-30 mph


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

just took a look at one in detail to prep a design for two FR-S i may get to do in a coupla months..i think its a very good car for SQ despite being a sports car...and yes, the back seems ideally suited for a fake floor! 

do you have a shot of what it looks like under the dash grille? i want to see what size drivers can fit in the oem locations there.

b


----------



## airseeker (Nov 13, 2011)

simplicityinsound said:


> just took a look at one in detail to prep a design for two FR-S i may get to do in a coupla months..i think its a very good car for SQ despite being a sports car...and yes, the back seems ideally suited for a fake floor!
> 
> do you have a shot of what it looks like under the dash grille? i want to see what size drivers can fit in the oem locations there.
> 
> b


awww fawk, bings getting involved in one or two... im glad I didnt get one now. and a buddy of mine sent me pics way back in of the drivers under the dash grilles so I could see what I was gonna get into, and the tweeters are actually mounted to the grill and looks like you could squeeze something just slightly larger in. The 4" driver that is there is a pretty beefy little driver itself, I wouldnt attempt to squeeze much larger into it. we measured the angles of the windshield compared to where your head would be sitting and I set up some plexi to test reflections and it turned out pretty well. I wouldnt do A-pillars in that car, I would run what I could in that stock location and squeeze the best 8's in the doors that I could. (ill look for those pics, if I run across them, ill post)


----------



## subiemax (Nov 19, 2007)

Here is a link to some shots of the dash speakers. Stock speakers are 3 1/2", but I know of at least one persons that had a set of Morel 4" separates in there.
http://www.ft86club.com/forums/showthread.php?t=7843


----------



## subiemax (Nov 19, 2007)

I will be working on my car all day tomorrow, so if there is anything specific that you need a pic or measurement of, just let me know. Coilovers going on so not sure how much audio will get done.

On another note, it looks like you can't give away IDQ amps right now, so I guess a spare tire install will be in order. And if I'm going to do that I may as well fiberglass a box In back there. Only thing that will be tricky is doing it in a way that its still possible to remove without too much trouble at the track. And the DIYMA 12will probably have to be ditched as it's very deep.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Very cool - I still haven't seen a real good pic on DIYMA or FT86 of the hole in the dash after the 3.5" driver is pulled out. Does it vent into the dash? Is there a small enclosed area under there? 

I'm curious to see how you mount your amps in the spare tire well (that is where mine are likely to go) - I'm still trying to visualize my 3 in that space - layout, width, length, height, etc. I would love to put them in there without having to do a false floor - just have the stock mat covering them.


----------



## subiemax (Nov 19, 2007)

The stock trunk is a false floor already. You should be able to take out some of the stock foam and fit a bunch of stuff in there and not raise it at all.


----------



## n_olympios (Oct 23, 2008)

*Three* friends are on their way from Greece to Belgium right now in a champagne white Toyota GT-86. All three are >1.80m tall and one of them isn't too skinny either. I wonder if they'll be able to walk straight after the "trip". :laugh:


----------



## subiemax (Nov 19, 2007)

Coilovers and race wheels/tires on!


----------



## TexZen (Jul 4, 2010)

subiemax said:


> Coilovers and race wheels/tires on!


:rockon:

that sits very nicely.


----------



## subiemax (Nov 19, 2007)

Thats how the coilovers come set. The car will go up about 3/4"


----------



## n_olympios (Oct 23, 2008)

I was about to say, it sits too low.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Wow! I think that looks terrific! I actually like the white wheels on that car. I know I could probably find it on FT86, but what make of coilovers did you go with? And.....what wheels (make, size, offset) did you go with? Great job!


----------



## subiemax (Nov 19, 2007)

KW V3 coilover with 17x9 42 Rota DPT and 255/40 Star Specs.


----------



## strong*I*bumpin (Oct 3, 2005)

That looks real slick there subie,my fav color for a sports car.


----------



## hebrewhammer (Jan 25, 2012)

Nice car. Now i want one:laugh:


----------



## n_olympios (Oct 23, 2008)

Don't we all. I drove one the other day for a while in town. Driving position is great, throttle response it out of this world, the steering is quick and precise, the gearlever needs more strength applied than necessary but its precision and small travels are awesome (probably even better than in a Miata)! Oh and the suspension isn't too bad for potholes etc. Not very powerful at all especially under 5krpm but who cares. It's a proper driver's car this.


----------



## subiemax (Nov 19, 2007)

I gotta say I love it more every day! Even though it is the slowest car I've had in 10 years. In a straight line that is. Can't wait till next weekend to Autocross. The KWs are pretty awesome also. With them turned down they ride better than stock on all big the sharpest bumps and handle better than stock for sure. Crank them up at the track and they should be pretty special. 

Now if I didn't work 84 hours last week and the same this week, I might get something done on the audio.


----------



## n_olympios (Oct 23, 2008)

subiemax said:


> KW V3 coilover with 17x9 42 Rota DPT and 255/40 Star Specs.


Please tell me that's a typo and the true tyre width is 215 or 225. Please please please!


----------



## subiemax (Nov 19, 2007)

Nope, 255s. This is for autocross, where more is almost always better. I might go to 245 for my next set, but I had these left over from my WRX.


----------



## subiemax (Nov 19, 2007)

Just bought a 80prs! This means no processor, which means less weight and one less thing to hide.
Which means someone needs to make a single din kit for this car before I am forced to make something myself. I don't think I have the skills to make anything presentable.


----------



## ragnaroksq (Mar 14, 2006)

nice car!!


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

subiemax said:


> Just bought a 80prs! This means no processor, which means less weight and one less thing to hide.
> Which means someone needs to make a single din kit for this car before I am forced to make something myself. I don't think I have the skills to make anything presentable.


That's funny because I was looking on line today for single DIN kits. I wasn't very successful, and I was hoping that someone else knows where to find one or knows if the one for the WRX fits.


----------



## subiemax (Nov 19, 2007)

bertholomey said:


> That's funny because I was looking on line today for single DIN kits. I wasn't very successful, and I was hoping that someone else knows where to find one or knows if the one for the WRX fits.


No. Not even close. The one from my 11 WRX does not fit and one from a 2012 TC does not fit. Called Crutchfield today and they have nothing.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

I knew this was going to be a challenge, but I was hoping that there would be something out there by now.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

try a standard single din toyota multi pocket.  i am sure one of the front trim rings will fit right up


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

Metra Part # 88-00-9000 | Ford Dash kit | Mazda Dash kit | Metra Online


----------



## subiemax (Nov 19, 2007)

The scion radio is a good bit wider than din. I tried the kit for a 12 TC and the trim rings were not matching up. Even contacted scoche and they said they had not that would work.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

hmm metralists this for the FR-S

Metra Part # 95-8202 | Toyota Scion Dash kit | Metra Online

as for the FRS...can you not use that and then the pocket?

looking at the pics and in person, the FR-S looks like a standard Scion radio size...wider than din so you can use those spacers...until the JDM unit comes out. 

b


----------



## kustomkaraudio (Jun 20, 2009)

You could probably use those Metra brackets and then use the toyota pocket. If you wanted to "trick" it out a bit , you could bolt it all together, then mold the pocket to the brackets for a cool single din application.


----------



## subiemax (Nov 19, 2007)

Wth. For $10 I went ahead and ordered it. Hopefully I can do something with it.


----------



## metalball (Sep 8, 2010)

Sub'd. Need more progress pics!


----------



## subiemax (Nov 19, 2007)

Working 7 12s will stop progress quick. But, I'm off next week, so work should continue Monday.

80prs and dash kit that I hope will work are on the way. Power wire and circuit breaker came in.


----------



## subiemax (Nov 19, 2007)

ID amps sold on eBay.

So, I need moar amp!
Really thinking about picking up a pdx-v9. Anyone have any experience with this amp. About the only single amp that does everything I want.

There are a couple arc minis on here that I've been eying, but then I'm back to two amps and the sub amp does not send much power to a 4ohm load.


----------



## derickveliz (May 15, 2009)

I spot one of this beauties in the Parking lot, I had to park next to and take a couple of pictures... Awesome!!!




















.


----------



## 94VG30DE (Nov 28, 2007)

derickveliz said:


> I spot one of this beauties in the Parking lot, I had to park next to and take a couple of pictures... Awesome!!!


Awesome, cool looking subcompact. Is that a Yaris?


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

I saw this car (FRS - Hot Lava) at a park in Indiana today



















Also, I got the call today that my BRZ has been moved from Ordered to Scheduled........September 4th for hopeful delivery on September 17th.....classic good news / bad news - it is moving forward, but later than expected. So, I'll continue watching your build and dreaming.....


----------



## subiemax (Nov 19, 2007)

^^^^Awesome! You have way moar patients than me. I just went down to the scion dealership and got one. The waiting list is huge in our area.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

i have offically booked two of these! gonna squeeze them in as they are both relatively simple installs...cant wait! 

moar progress!


----------



## derickveliz (May 15, 2009)

94VG30DE said:


> Awesome, cool looking subcompact. Is that a Yaris?


Yes it is a *2008 Yaris!*

Thank you,
.


----------



## Cooluser23 (Dec 23, 2009)

subiemax said:


> You obviously do not follow cars. At all. Lol. This car has been a joint effort between Subaru and Toyota in the works for the last 3 years.
> And this car has not one thing in common with the TC. Totally new, built from the found up as a drivers car.


+1

At least in theory this is supposed to be the most involved "driver's car" that came out from a major manufacturer in a long time. Think of it as a Miata with more space, and minus the stigma.

It's not supposed to be fast, but handle like a dream, and reward great car control.

^That said, I'm dying to drive one myself and put these claims to the test.
(can't wait for Top Gear to get their hands on one either, but with the winter series cancelled, it'll be spring before we'll see it.)


----------



## Cooluser23 (Dec 23, 2009)

eviling said:


> i supposed i did assume on apparerences sorry ^_^ no I genraly don't follow cars at all really XD


No worries. Most rewarding driver's cars seem very feminine, or "chick" cars. Never figured out why.

Porsche Boxster/Cayman, Mazda Miata, Lotus Elise, Lotus Evora, Toyota Mr-2, etc.


----------



## Cooluser23 (Dec 23, 2009)

bertholomey said:


> Aquamarine........love it!





chefhow said:


> I just left a wet spot on my chair...


You're not the only one..

I kept wanting the Subie version of this car, but in blue even the Toyo looks









The boxer motor badge actually looks really good on the car, and doesn't come on the Subie.










Are you going to incorporate it somehow in the amp rack, or your install?


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

subiemax said:


> For everyone complaining about the stock system, you have obviously never owned a 2011 WRX. lol. Worst system ever!


I have a 2012 WRX and I think the craptastic sound system was a carry over from the prior year!:laugh: Then again, I didn't buy the car because of its stereo.

Oh, and subscribed.


----------



## niceguy (Mar 12, 2006)

Not to go OT but that deep blue color and graphite color wheels left me speechless and that's rare....I don't know about anyone else but especially in red, this car reminds me a little of a front engine Ferrari, albeit stubbier....can't remember of the top of my head but perhaps the 612 gt touring model....Old Aston Martin DB series comes to mind also from the front 3/4 shot...

http://www.motortrend.com/roadtests...rari_f12_berlinetta_first_drive/photo_03.html


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

niceguy said:


> Not to go OT but that deep blue color and graphite color wheels left me speechless and that's rare....I don't know about anyone else but especially in red, this car reminds me a little of a front engine Ferrari, albeit stubbier....can't remember of the top of my head but perhaps the 612 gt touring model....Old Aston Martin DB series comes to mind also from the front 3/4 shot...
> 
> Ferrari F12 Berlinetta Front Three Quarters Photo 3


If Subimax would indulge us.....and we can give another bump to his excellent thread, I wanted to add a few last photos to this thread. 

I found this 'concept' car somewhere, and I think it backs up your notion niceguy. 'Similar' looks, not so similar performance, but a fraction of the cost.




























I even think this yellow is pretty hawt - to me it is fairly near a 'Ferrari' yellow.



















Ok - that is enough pictures from me.....I'll need to start my own build thread (once I get my car) so I can add more pics of this beautiful automobile.


----------



## niceguy (Mar 12, 2006)

Add a 4 door version and you have a 'poor man's' Panamera lol...


----------



## subiemax (Nov 19, 2007)

Baby steps. Lol

Well I finally have all the gear in.
Pioneer 80prs
Alpine pdx-v9
Focal krx2 mids
Dynaudio md130 tweets
DIYMA 12

The 80 looks pretty cheap. But as long as it sounds good I will deal with it for a while. The Alpine in nice and small and I think fits in with the car better than the full size ID amps. Hope it sound the part also. Guess ill find out. 

Setting my car up for Autocross has taken most of my spare time, not a whole lot to begin with, but I got a little done today.


----------



## subiemax (Nov 19, 2007)

Started by soldering the wiring harness together and taping it up.


----------



## subiemax (Nov 19, 2007)

Next ill share my super secret method of dealing with large gauge wire.
First I get my tool. Think gone in 60 sec.








Add a chisel. 








Also works on large crimp connectors. Multipurpose tool!








And here is the last thing I did today. Finished off the lead of wire that will connect the circuit breaker to the battery with some teckflex and heat shrink tube.


----------



## subiemax (Nov 19, 2007)

Now for the battery. The positive terminal has 2 fused lead connected to it and a red cover. Connecting to the top post will be easy, I just don't see any way to make it look good. 
Open to any suggestions.


----------



## TexZen (Jul 4, 2010)

subiemax said:


> Now for the battery. The positive terminal has 2 fused lead connected to it and a red cover. Connecting to the top post will be easy, I just don't see any way to make it look good.
> Open to any suggestions.


Bend the connector ring at a 90 degree angle and have it run straight down the front of the battery?


----------



## subiemax (Nov 19, 2007)

Anyone see an issues with connecting the power wire to the bolt that clamps the terminal to the post? I might be able to keep the red cover if I did this.


----------



## spl152db (Dec 20, 2007)

subiemax said:


> Anyone see an issues with connecting the power wire to the bolt that clamps the terminal to the post? I might be able to keep the red cover if I did this.


I did that once and had problems with the terminal constantly coming loose on my brothers Colorado. Not sure why. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## Magic Hands (Aug 15, 2012)

Subiemax.

I'm saving up for a BRZ and I'm considering putting in a Dynaudio 1200 12" sub which I already have. Considering a couple locations. 

Next time you got the rear quarter panels off, could you do me a favor and check the depth. Wondering if the Dyn will fit in there. 

Also, what is the depth in the spare tire well? Wondering if the Dyn will fit without raising the false floor.

Have you decided on which sub you're going to use and how you'll be mounting it?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## subiemax (Nov 19, 2007)

That Dyn sub will never work, just send it to me and be rid of it.lol
I really don't think a 12 will fit in the rear quarters. There is a pic somewhere of a 10 in there and it is pretty tight. 
I will run a DIYMA 12 to start out. Just in a mdf box behind the seat to start out with. At 6 1/2" its a little too deep to fit under the stock false floor. Not sure how deep the Dyn is.
Long term plans, I'm not sure. Might find a shallower sub and fit it under the stock floor, might use the DIYMA and just have a grill poking above the stock floor a little.


----------



## michaelahess (Jul 8, 2012)

subiemax said:


> Now for the battery. The positive terminal has 2 fused lead connected to it and a red cover. Connecting to the top post will be easy, I just don't see any way to make it look good.
> Open to any suggestions.


I stuck my ring terminal under the fused array bit, just enough for a flat ring, my big and solid stinger 4ga ones wouldn't fit with the length of the post. The cable runs straight down beside that other large middle wire. Works well, looks ok, and the red cover still fits perfect.


----------



## kmbkk (Jun 11, 2011)

Great work! I'm in for updates as I also have an FRS.


----------



## metalball (Sep 8, 2010)

Loving it. Keep going!


----------



## TimmyG (Aug 24, 2012)

Nice work thus far. My buddy has an FRS with some mods. Neat little cars for sure.


----------



## subiemax (Nov 19, 2007)

Got some done yesterday.
Took texzen advice on the power wire.

Terminal off the battery.








The whole fused thingy comes off.








Bent the ring connector to rum straight down the front of the battery. 








The fused thingy goes right back in top and you can hardly tell is there. Plus the red cover goes back on without issue.


----------



## subiemax (Nov 19, 2007)

Next moved on to run the wires through the doors.
I like to use a welding rod to stick through the boot.








Then tape the wire to the rod and pull it through. Little lube helps here.








The boot pops back into the door easily, but getting it back on the car is a ***** unless you pop out the white thing that the boot goes on. Pop it off the car and make sure you line of up right with the boot, as it will only go on one way. Then it pops back on easily.


----------



## metalball (Sep 8, 2010)

There's now way that my hands would be able to work in that door jam. Great job!


----------



## subiemax (Nov 19, 2007)

metalball said:


> There's now way that my hands would be able to work in that door jam. Great job!


More fingers than hands. And it was not pleasant, nor were the words coming out of my mouth:mean:


----------



## go!tc (May 15, 2010)

the frs is a ****ing sexy car, keep up the good work. I only wish they had different tail lights they look too euro for me.


----------



## n_olympios (Oct 23, 2008)

Really? I'm from Europe and to me they look jdm. :laugh:


----------



## go!tc (May 15, 2010)

n_olympios said:


> Really? I'm from Europe and to me they look jdm. :laugh:


Lol, they probably call them euro here and jdm there.


----------



## subiemax (Nov 19, 2007)

Just took Isac in he rear. No damage, just very hot and sweaty.
Talk about context:laugh::laugh::laugh:
Lots of friends and family under water though. It will disappear from the media soon, but this will be a long painful process that will take years.


----------



## falstaff (May 22, 2012)

Looks like the Falstaff is safe and sound in Jacksonville. Well atleast it isnt wet....

https://www.google.com/search?sourc...00883476482736&gs_upl=0l0l0l32936lllllllllll0


----------



## subiemax (Nov 19, 2007)

falstaff said:


> Looks like the Falstaff is safe and sound in Jacksonville. Well atleast it isnt wet....
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?sourc...00883476482736&gs_upl=0l0l0l32936lllllllllll0


Looks like it departed. 
My house is now 2' from taking on water and its rising. Just when I thought it was over all the rivers are flooding. Yay


----------



## Schnitz (Jun 26, 2008)

Prayin for you guys down there.


----------



## JoeHemi57 (Mar 28, 2006)

Here is a pic of my FR-S, working on a simple JBL system using the GTO 3EZ right now.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

That is fantastic - love those rims!

Are we going to see a build log?


----------



## JoeHemi57 (Mar 28, 2006)

bertholomey said:


> That is fantastic - love those rims!
> 
> Are we going to see a build log?


Thanks they are the same rims as subiemax just 18" and different finish 

Build log will come once I get started, still deciding on speakers and sub setup.


----------



## falstaff (May 22, 2012)

Hopefully it will stay in Memphis!

No worries I packed it like a tank and insured it. 

Hoping for the best!


----------



## derickveliz (May 15, 2009)

Bump...

*So far I've seen 7 FRS's in Central Massachusetts area* [one at the dealer and 6 on the road]

but after contemplating this one "posted previously"... *Lowering and wheels are a must!*










D.


----------



## n_olympios (Oct 23, 2008)

Another must is adding power.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

At this point, I'm just interested in adding a single DIN dash kit. Has anyone found a decent one, and where did you order it?


----------



## TexZen (Jul 4, 2010)

bertholomey said:


> At this point, I'm just interested in adding a single DIN dash kit. Has anyone found a decent one, and where did you order it?


Think this will work?

BestKits


----------



## subiemax (Nov 19, 2007)

I dont need any more power. Does fine for what I do.
Thats a negative on the dash kit. Ive tried the Scosche kit for a tc and its not even close. Tried the metra toyota kit and with my 80prs, it is too wide. The factory brackets wont even go back in the dash. For now im just going to add some washers to the factory brackets and make them work. I'll have no trim around the radio, but I will deal with it till a kit comes out, or I feel like making something.


----------



## subiemax (Nov 19, 2007)

Oh, I will finally have time to work on the car today and tomorrow. Should be able to get finished.


----------



## niceguy (Mar 12, 2006)

That shot of the blue car will be an all time favorite I think....If I had time and room for a 2 door car, it would be between this car and the 350/370 (370 defanged though)...

BTW, it rained its head off around Memphis this weekend but already back to around 100 degrees and not a hint that rain ever hit. Guess all of those cracks in the dirt swallowed it up...


----------



## MoparMike (Feb 14, 2012)

I really like these cars, sub'd to follow the progress.


----------



## RAY23 (Apr 25, 2011)

Nice thread


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

Thanks for this thread, I've got one coming in from Dallas tonight that'll be in the bay tomorrow. I'm a little more relaxed considering I've got 2 days to build it.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

cobb2819 said:


> Thanks for this thread, I've got one coming in from Dallas tonight that'll be in the bay tomorrow. I'm a little more relaxed considering I've got 2 days to build it.


Are you or the customer going to post a build log per chance?


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

bertholomey said:


> Are you or the customer going to post a build log per chance?


It honestly depends on how much time I spend taking pictures. The customer will be hanging out all day both days, maybe I'll make him take pictures. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

n_olympios said:


> Another must is adding power.


I'm with others on here.....most of my driving is at or near speed limit, country roads....should be quick enough for my use.....but, my bud posted this on another guy's BRZ thread, so I thought I would share it here.

World's Greatest Drag Race 2! - YouTube

lol @ 1:35
I can't put my arms down! - YouTube


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

TexZen said:


> Think this will work?
> 
> BestKits


Don't waste your time here.......they just get kits in.....if it is popular and they have it....then you are good to go. Funny, he asked me if I was a shop or a consumer....I said consumer - we go through all of the 'We don't have a BRZ in the list', 'Subaru and Scion are 2 totally different companies', etc.....then I asked him if I were to buy the Scion kit, could I send it back if it didn't work.....he said I would have to check the manufacturer - he couldn't sell me one......wow.

Crutchfield doesn't have anything at all yet....maybe in a few months. 


So....I need to figure out how I'm going to install my single din HU in the dash of my BRZ that is coming in 2 weeks. I was going to order a flimsy kit, and then try to do something custom off of it.....don't know if I can start with custom.


----------



## subiemax (Nov 19, 2007)

Best thing I can tell you is use the facory brackets and just have a hole till a kit is made. I have a few pics on what I did and will try to get them up, but in the end nothing i've tried has worked very well. 
Good news is that I have my front stage done and amp in and it sounds fantastic! Dynaudio, where have you been all my life. 
Something was wrong with Photobucket and my pics did not upload, but I will try to get it straight and post some updates tonight.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Thanks man......I'm just being whiny  Just wanted something plastiky that we could use as a template to do something with fiberglass......Looking forward to the pics


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

bertholomey said:


> Don't waste your time here.......they just get kits in.....if it is popular and they have it....then you are good to go. Funny, he asked me if I was a shop or a consumer....I said consumer - we go through all of the 'We don't have a BRZ in the list', 'Subaru and Scion are 2 totally different companies', etc.....then I asked him if I were to buy the Scion kit, could I send it back if it didn't work.....he said I would have to check the manufacturer - he couldn't sell me one......wow.
> 
> Crutchfield doesn't have anything at all yet....maybe in a few months.
> 
> ...


I wonder if JDM Radio Trim Bezels will be available in the near future like they are for the WRX/STi? I still have yet to put my radio in, but I am considering having my uncle weld up another mounting bracket for me, grabbing a Forester DIN pocket, and a JDM radio bezel so I won't have to put up with the black plastic filling in the stock dash space.


----------



## subiemax (Nov 19, 2007)

Here is a pic of what I had to do to a Toyota kit to make it work with the FRS brackets. Just had to cut some material out.








And here is a pic of the 80 mounted with the Toyota kit and no 1/2 din pocket. I have a couple pockets left over from other kits, but none match up with any holes. I might rig something up when I get a minute, but this will probably be it till a real kit comes out.


----------



## subiemax (Nov 19, 2007)

Here is a finished baffle for the door speaker. Made of 3/4" mdf and coated with about 5 coats of bedliner.








Then I tried something I have not done before. Added a layer of 1/4" ccf to the back of the baffle and a layer of thin, not sure of thickness, to the front. The rear serving to seal and decouple the baffle to the door, the front as a speaker gasket. 








And here is the finished Focal mid in the door.


----------



## subiemax (Nov 19, 2007)

Then I moved to the dash and realized I did not have anything thin enough to make a baffle for the tweeter, so I just kind of did this.








And honestly, that's probably how they will stay. Its a sealed dome. A baffle might make it look pretty, but I don't think it make it sound any better.


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

subiemax said:


> Then I moved to the dash and realized I did not have anything thin enough to make a baffle for the tweeter, so I just kind of did this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those nuts might create some diffraction though... Suggest another way to hold it down. 

Kelvin


----------



## subiemax (Nov 19, 2007)

One thing I forgot to do was add a foam ring around the tweet to "seal" it to the grill. Think that will do?


----------



## subiemax (Nov 19, 2007)

I also got the pdx-v9 mounted under the passenger seat. Forgot to take pics, but I had to remove the padding under the carpet and raise the seat a little to make it fit. Hopefully it handles the heat down there without a lot of ventilation. Ill ad a fan if I have to, but want to keep it there if possible.
Last thing to do is make a box for the Falstaff 12. It will be a mdf box that will go in the spare tire well and be easily removable for Autocross.


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

subiemax said:


> One thing I forgot to do was add a foam ring around the tweet to "seal" it to the grill. Think that will do?


What kind of foam? Is it some kind of open-cell one? Coz if it's too thick, waves are just going to bounce on it creating another phase problem... 

Kelvin


----------



## subiemax (Nov 19, 2007)

Some foam used to seal doors and such. One side sticky. Not sure how open or closed it is.


----------



## JoeHemi57 (Mar 28, 2006)

Did you see this thread?
New Style Double Din Dash Kit - Scion FR-S Forum | Subaru BRZ Forum | Toyota 86 GT 86 Forum | AS1 Forum - FT86CLUB


----------



## subiemax (Nov 19, 2007)

No, I hadn't seen that. Does not really solve anything for us single din guys tho.


----------



## JoeHemi57 (Mar 28, 2006)

Yeah just thought i would let you know about it, this bespoke unit is starting to frustrate me i was listening to pandora on it earlier and the volume wouldn't adjust.


----------



## subiemax (Nov 19, 2007)

Sell it. Sold mine for $400 and had people waiting in line for it. Might could have got more. But I figure by the time I sell my car, ill be able to pick one up for nothing.


----------



## trojan fan (Nov 4, 2007)

:laugh:


subwoofery said:


> Those nuts might create some diffraction though... Suggest another way to hold it down.
> 
> Kelvin





subwoofery said:


> What kind of foam? Is it some kind of open-cell one? Coz if it's too thick, waves are just going to bounce on it creating another phase problem...
> 
> Kelvin


When you're raving that motor, driving down the road all the **** goes out the window:laugh:


----------



## FLYONWALL9 (Nov 8, 2009)

These cars are so BA, I'm a huge boxer engine fan. Any plans on any go fast goodies? Some serious HP is to be had out of that little engine. Best thing about these cars is how they are made for the tuner market. Ability to buy a nice set of track wheels and tires that fit in the back seat with ease. That was part of the design, super cool. Gonna be a regular at New Orleans Motorsports Park?

Great car, nice gear. Have fun with it..


----------



## n_olympios (Oct 23, 2008)

Well, Subaru is probably going to release a turbocharged STI version of it. They already have the engine ready (albeit without the Toyota vvl and double injection systems) going in their new Forester.


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

JoeHemi57 said:


> Yeah just thought i would let you know about it, this bespoke unit is starting to frustrate me i was listening to pandora on it earlier and the volume wouldn't adjust.


9.5 hours trouble shooting the system today only to find out the bespoke head unit is garbage!!!! Ditch it, fast!!!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## FLYONWALL9 (Nov 8, 2009)

n_olympios said:


> Well, Subaru is probably going to release a turbocharged STI version of it. They already have the engine ready (albeit without the Toyota vvl and double injection systems) going in their new Forester.



Sweet, I was under the impression that they were going to leave the car NA as to not have two cars pitting against one another within its lineup for different competition reasons. But if they are going to bring them out forced induction I may have to take a serious look at them for a daily driver and just use my current car more on the weekends. I have seen where 11sec 1/4 mile times are a pretty common thing with them. How has it been so far as a daily driver for you? Is the ride pretty good, like if you had a bad back? I saw where you said you were going to do coil overs.

Do you live close enough to New O to use the track or are you more into 1/4 mile?


----------



## subiemax (Nov 19, 2007)

I'm an autocrosser. So mods will mostly be handling oriented. So far I'm on kW V3 coilovers and have a set of dedicated autox wheels/tires. Engine will stay pretty much stock for now. 
Been a regular at NMSP since it opened. Before actually, as I did the rallycross there right after they started building. Did an Autocross last weekend and attend the karting leagues whenever I can.


----------



## FLYONWALL9 (Nov 8, 2009)

Sweet!
I haven't been been to it yet. I used to be a regular at Barber for the Porsche DE events, until I started having some oil leaks so I wouldn't pass tech. Being your a regular maybe when I get my car back to snuff I can get a small group from here and we can all turn some laps. I would love to go for a ride in your FRS when you get your coil overs. Your more than welcome to turn some laps in my 911, again when I get those oil leaks sorted in the oil cooler. Maybe by then I'll have my turbo kit on it too. Gotta make it worth your while.


----------



## n_olympios (Oct 23, 2008)

Don't get me wrong, I've got no problem with great-handling, underpowered cars. My own is pretty much one, as is the Miata which I adore, a few other european ones and now this. It's just that, well, sometimes you just want the extra oomph.


----------



## michaelahess (Jul 8, 2012)

n_olympios said:


> Don't get me wrong, I've got no problem with great-handling, underpowered cars. My own is pretty much one, as is the Miata which I adore, a few other european ones and now this. It's just that, well, sometimes you just want the extra oomph.


That's why I bought my wife a '13 Mustang GT/CS after I got my BRZ. She got jealous, what's a guy to do? :laugh:


----------



## subiemax (Nov 19, 2007)

There is something to be said for a lower powered car that you can wind out on public roads without the certainty of going to jail. This is the slowest car I've had since my 99 si. I've had 2 WRX, 2 STI, and a mustang gt in the last 10 years. All modded, some very fast. And while all were fun, the faster they got, the less useful they were on the street. Its just nice to be able to floor it and bang through a few gears and not be 100+ MPH. Plus a modded STI is not real fun cornering at less than double most speed limits. The FRS is exciting a considerably less speed. All perspective I guess, and in a couple years I might be screaming for 500hp again. Lol.


----------



## JoeHemi57 (Mar 28, 2006)

cobb2819 said:


> 9.5 hours trouble shooting the system today only to find out the bespoke head unit is garbage!!!! Ditch it, fast!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Holy crap i'd be pissed, what would you recommend i'm just running a JBL GTO 3EZ with passive components and single sub I don't need anything crazy and haven't looked at decks in a long time.

I have added a little power to mine, Cosworth air filter, Perrin crank pulley, and a test pipe made by Motiv concepts. Throttle response is much improved and the sound/feel is much better with these 3 items and $400 in parts. Still waiting on my tune though.


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

I put in a JVC KW-AV60BT, and it seems to do everything the customer wanted. We were planning on going with a unit like this originally, but decided against it, and then low and behold something wasn't communicating right in the system, and elimination of the Bespoke unit fixed it. 

here is a teaser.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Love the Mos equipment.... Build thread?


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

bertholomey said:


> Love the Mos equipment.... Build thread?


Haven't done one yet...


----------



## subiemax (Nov 19, 2007)

cobb2819 said:


> Haven't done one yet...


Well stop waisting time in mine and get to it

I ran Twister amps for about the last year and loved them. The pdx-v9 is a great sounding amp and I love it so far. But it lacks that last little bit of "Italian " sweetness. Ill be doing a review on the v9 when I get my sub installed and some time listening to it, As i I don't think there is one out yet. Unless there is a significant problem with the sub channel, it will be very positive.


----------



## cruzinbill (Jul 15, 2011)

JoeHemi57 said:


> Holy crap i'd be pissed, what would you recommend i'm just running a JBL GTO 3EZ with passive components and single sub I don't need anything crazy and haven't looked at decks in a long time.
> 
> I have added a little power to mine, Cosworth air filter, Perrin crank pulley, and a test pipe made by Motiv concepts. Throttle response is much improved and the sound/feel is much better with these 3 items and $400 in parts. Still waiting on my tune though.


What problems are you guys having with the bespoke? Ive had no issues at all.


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

cruzinbill said:


> What problems are you guys having with the bespoke? Ive had no issues at all.


Super low voltage on the pre outs, was having some cutout issues randomly


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cruzinbill (Jul 15, 2011)

cobb2819 said:


> Super low voltage on the pre outs, was having some cutout issues randomly
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


hmm thats odd indeed as they are 2.5v, not super high but shouldnt be low enough to cause problems. Im using the front out only tho, so that may be why I am not seeing any problems.


----------



## jooonnn (Jul 26, 2009)

cobb2819 said:


> Super low voltage on the pre outs, was having some cutout issues randomly
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


The SAME issues happen with the newer Scion's and premium audio as well in my experiences. Random cutout issues GALORE once aftermarket amps are used. I've went through hours of headaches working on Scions only to find it the "premium" headunit's were the culprit.


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

cruzinbill said:


> hmm thats odd indeed as they are 2.5v, not super high but shouldnt be low enough to cause problems. Im using the front out only tho, so that may be why I am not seeing any problems.


With a scope I was getting around 300mv output at max volume using tones. 

It wasn't a super big issues as the customer and I had talked about doing an aftermarket head unit originally, he was just worried about fit and finish. After the install, I believe he was very happy with the end result of the jvc item. Plus, there were a lot of features he gained. He didn't like the bespoke unit to start with, but as mentioned in a thread somewhere, it was the car that was on the lot and it had the bespoke unit, so here we are today.


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

jooonnn said:


> The SAME issues happen with the newer Scion's and premium audio as well in my experiences. Random cutout issues GALORE once aftermarket amps are used. I've went through hours of headaches working on Scions only to find it the "premium" headunit's were the culprit.


I'm glad I'm not the only one who has seen issues, I was starting to go crazy. Haha.


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

Best Kits BKTOYK996 is the new Scion iQ and FR-S single din kit.


----------



## subiemax (Nov 19, 2007)

cobb2819 said:


> Best Kits BKTOYK996 is the new Scion iQ and FR-S single din kit.


Any idea where to buy one? Can't seem to find one for sale anywhere.


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

subiemax said:


> Any idea where to buy one? Can't seem to find one for sale anywhere.


It's brand new, and I'm sure there is an approved vendor here that can get them. Might wanna check with you local dealer.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## iasca judge (Jan 5, 2010)

I should be able to get one for you. I have to do an order tomorrow anyway. I will get one in and let you know


----------



## subiemax (Nov 19, 2007)

iasca judge said:


> I should be able to get one for you. I have to do an order tomorrow anyway. I will get one in and let you know


Shoot me a pm if you can get it and payment info. Thanks!


----------



## cruzinbill (Jul 15, 2011)

cobb2819 said:


> I'm glad I'm not the only one who has seen issues, I was starting to go crazy. Haha.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone


makes me curious why I am not having any issues tho if every other person that has an amp installed does.


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

Here is a pic of the metra antenna adapter. Metra P/N 40-LX11











Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## niceguy (Mar 12, 2006)

subiemax said:


> There is something to be said for a lower powered car that you can wind out on public roads without the certainty of going to jail. This is the slowest car I've had since my 99 si. I've had 2 WRX, 2 STI, and a mustang gt in the last 10 years. All modded, some very fast. And while all were fun, the faster they got, the less useful they were on the street. Its just nice to be able to floor it and bang through a few gears and not be 100+ MPH. Plus a modded STI is not real fun cornering at less than double most speed limits. The FRS is exciting a considerably less speed. All perspective I guess, and in a couple years I might be screaming for 500hp again. Lol.


Same go kart concept I enjoy as well....of course the high power pro karts are even more fun lol...


----------



## subiemax (Nov 19, 2007)

niceguy said:


> Same go kart concept I enjoy as well....of course the high power pro karts are even more fun lol...


I've had a sportsman class kart and a ICC shifter kart. Ill give the nod to the shifter.lol. That thing was truly scary. Both were a blast. Both were a lot of work!


----------



## JoeHemi57 (Mar 28, 2006)

Has anybody installed that single din kit? Looks like i can sell my bespoke for enough money to buy a nice deck, 6.5 components and a sub.


----------



## subiemax (Nov 19, 2007)

I have a kit I am trying today and will update later. Along with the sub and box instal!


----------



## JoeHemi57 (Mar 28, 2006)

Sounds good, i ended up getting a deal on the JBL MSBassPro-SQ powered sub so i'm going to install that and thinking about adding a small 2 channel and JBL components or getting a GTO804 EZ and running active with the DEH-80PRS.


----------



## subiemax (Nov 19, 2007)

WARNING: ACTUAL CONTENT!
lol
Finally got back around to building and installing the sub and box. I picked up a Alto Mobile Falstaff 12" sub. THis is an old school SQ sub that is shallow enough to go into the spare tire well with just a simple MDF box, no glassing.
Heres some porn.


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

Nice , very Nice


----------



## subiemax (Nov 19, 2007)

Here is the simple box I built.








And here it is in the car.








The box installed is about 1/4" below the floor height. I'll need to ad a spacer to give the woofer clearence to move. so I will raise the height aof the floor by about 1/2". But you can not even notice it when in place.
Lined the bottom of the box with CCF where it comes in contact with the car. But I still need to figure out a way to secure the box. 
Open to suggestions.

Box with sub installed weighs in at 30lbs on my micr0-calibrated bathroom scale.


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

cobb2819 said:


> Best Kits BKTOYK996 is the new Scion iQ and FR-S single din kit.


I see they make one for the xBs, as well. How's the "fit-and-finish"? I have either the Scosche or Metra kit installed in my dash [can't remember which] and it's.... OK. The shape of the kit itself mirrors the OEM radio, but then the fit of the single-DIN radio isn't the cleanest it could be :worried:


----------



## subiemax (Nov 19, 2007)

Of course, with bass, comes rattles. The rear deck was making some terrible noises, so I took it apart. 
Added the last of my dampening material, so all 15lbs are now in. I think the main things rattling on the rea deck are the black box and the brake light. 
Put a layer of Fatmat under the box and re-installed. 
As for the brake light, it was still rattling when I got everything back together. So there is a hole in the bottom of it. I stuffed CCF in the hole till I could not stuff any more. Seems to have worked. You can do this with it still installed. It might be all you need to shut up the rear deck if you are lucky. I would start out doing that, shove a sock in it or something.
Rear deck done.








I added a bunch of CCF to the rear cover.


----------



## subiemax (Nov 19, 2007)

On to the HU. F the HU!
Tired of messing with it. Nothing I've tried works right. The angle that the FRS radio sits at is not the same as other models. Im done with what I have till someone make a specific kit for it.
The radio fits with the stock brackets, but sticks out a bit far.








I took this and just put it in with the radio with out any conection the the radio.








Its all just kind of sandwiched together in there. The 2 bottom bolts are tight and the 2 top are just started in the threads. This is to let it angle down a bit so everything "fits".








Does not look bad, radio just sits out a little too much. And there is no room for a trim ring.


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

subiemax said:


> On to the HU. F the HU!
> Tired of messing with it. Nothing I've tried works right. The angle that the FRS radio sits at is not the same as other models. Im done with what I have till someone make a specific kit for it.


You mean the specific kit that I mentioned in the last page and that was quoted by HondAudio on this page??


----------



## subiemax (Nov 19, 2007)

cobb2819 said:


> You mean the specific kit that I mentioned in the last page and that was quoted by HondAudio on this page??


 Contacted Best Kits, went to their local retailer and had someone from this site look for it with no results. 
No one off ft86 has been able to buy one yet that I know of. 
BUT. I just searched again and autotoys.com seems to have one. Kind of hesitant to buy it before some one else tries it.


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

I'd order you one, but I'd lose my tail on shipping both ways. They are in the warehouses, I don't understand the difficulty is for your local retailer to order it.


----------



## trojan fan (Nov 4, 2007)

Here is a link for the kit you need...GL

AMERICAN INTERNATIONAL TOYK996 AUTO INSTALLATION KITS | The Grand Agora


----------



## clubman (Nov 8, 2010)

Damn, I feel old. I can remember seeing the Alto being released at CES!

255 is a ton of tire, no rubbing problems?


----------



## n_olympios (Oct 23, 2008)

Lovely Falstaff, I've got a 10" myself (still BNIB). 

Can you find longer screws with the same thread for the upper ones, so they're bolted all the way in?


----------



## subiemax (Nov 19, 2007)

n_olympios said:


> Lovely Falstaff, I've got a 10" myself (still BNIB).
> 
> Can you find longer screws with the same thread for the upper ones, so they're bolted all the way in?


They are threaded in, just not tightened. If I tightened them up the angle of the deck would not let me fit the pocket/trim piece in there.


----------



## subiemax (Nov 19, 2007)

clubman said:


> Damn, I feel old. I can remember seeing the Alto being released at CES!
> 
> 255 is a ton of tire, no rubbing problems?


My wheel tire combo would not fit on the stock suspension, you would need a little more offset to fit the 255s. But the coilovers are narrower and clear with plenty of room. Could go bigger if wanted. TONS of room in the back.


----------



## chaarger (Dec 3, 2008)

cobb2819 said:


> I put in a JVC KW-AV60BT, and it seems to do everything the customer wanted. We were planning on going with a unit like this originally, but decided against it, and then low and behold something wasn't communicating right in the system, and elimination of the Bespoke unit fixed it.
> 
> here is a teaser.


Do you have any pictures of the install? I'm probably going to buy the same HU or one of the other double din JVC's.


----------



## falstaff (May 22, 2012)

Nice woofer indeed. Glad to see it being used. Hope its all you expected.


----------



## JoeHemi57 (Mar 28, 2006)

Planning on installing my JBL MSBassPro SQ this weekend along with the H Audio Trinity/FR88 drivers mark is sending me. The powered sub weighs a little over 30 pounds and is easily removable if i ever do take it to the track. I will be dampening my rear deck like you did also i have just enough Cascade VMax and CCF for it i think. I wish i could go with a more elaborate setup but i think this will keep me satisfied until i can add an amp and some dedicated 6.5" midbass drivers.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

here is the fit pic of the Best Kits kit...if you want it, let me know.

i ordered it but the customer decided to go double din instead 

b


----------



## subiemax (Nov 19, 2007)

simplicityinsound said:


> here is the fit pic of the Best Kits kit...if you want it, let me know.
> 
> i ordered it but the customer decided to go double din instead
> 
> b


Looks ugly as hell. I'll take it! Hoping to maybe plasticoat it or something.
PMd you.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

one thing you can think about, is doing a wrap on the front of the kit. or then wrap the dash partrs with the faux cf part, to match 

b


----------



## subiemax (Nov 19, 2007)

Played around with this today. I was surprised by how much it sound like the falstaff. But the falstaff does it with 1/3 of the depth and 1/3 of the weight. But I do think it needs a little moar airspace. The DIYMA digs a bit deeper.


----------



## JoeHemi57 (Mar 28, 2006)

What 8's are you going to get since you are replacing the 12?


----------



## subiemax (Nov 19, 2007)

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/car-audio-classifieds/133121-vifa-8-midbass.html


----------



## subiemax (Nov 19, 2007)

The Falstaff 12, Dynaudio md130s, and the Focal KRX2 mids are all for sale.


----------



## JoeHemi57 (Mar 28, 2006)

subiemax said:


> http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/car-audio-classifieds/133121-vifa-8-midbass.html


Nice, i wonder if the JL ZR800's would fit and how they would sound... I like my sub but its almost too much sometimes.


----------



## subiemax (Nov 19, 2007)

Ill take pics for sure. We'll see if I can cram them in.


----------



## JoeHemi57 (Mar 28, 2006)

I wish i would have bought that AudioSystem 70.6 that was for sale now, ~7" subs in the doors, widebands in dash, and tweets in the A pillars sounds like a great setup for this car and that amp would be perfect.


----------



## subiemax (Nov 19, 2007)

Finally got around to installing the best kits single din kit. And it works!


----------



## subiemax (Nov 19, 2007)

Also got the vifa 8s in. First thing I noticed was the weight. I really didn't think you here were 2 8s in the box, thought it was a different package. Next was the diameter, they are 9" across, going to be fun. The depth is right at 4" which should be doable.


----------



## kizz (Jun 22, 2009)

Liking the build so far. why are you selling the 130's?


----------



## subiemax (Nov 19, 2007)

Going tweeterless with some wide banders in the dash. Great tweeters though.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Those mids should be fun.... to get in and to listen to. I look forward to seeing the pics of the install and your listening impressions. 

The widebanders should work very well!


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

That whole line of Vifa woofers is sexy as hell, almost a shame to put them in a box that isn't plexi on both sides. lol

I was considering the single 4 ohm 10...but no one seems to have used them, so there aren't many reviews out there.

Let us know what you think.

Jay


----------



## JoeHemi57 (Mar 28, 2006)

Any updates on this? I'm thinking about selling my sub and getting a XD600/6 and running ZR800's in the doors bridged off 4 channels and HAT L3v2's off the other 2 channels. 

Not sure what else is out there i'm looking for 7" woofer that will play pretty low IB in the doors. Do you think you could get the Exodus Anarchy in there or maybe the new Sundown SQ midwoofer?


----------



## subiemax (Nov 19, 2007)

Well, have not updated this in a while and I've been pretty busy being indecisive and changing everything ad usual. 

The Viva 8s are a little too big. They are 9s really, but the big thing is the huge basket on them. Don't feel like cutting up the door at the moment. I still think an 8 will fit.
Just not these.
As far as the front stage goes, I was running some borrowed Rainbow mids with a pair of Fountek fr88 in the dash. I wanted to try the wideband thing on the cheap to see if I liked it. And I do! So much so that I got in touch with Mark of Audible Physics and ordered a set of the NZ3-A/AT. Also picked up a set of H-Audio Soul mids from him.


----------



## subiemax (Nov 19, 2007)




----------



## subiemax (Nov 19, 2007)

So when you start running widebands, you start to get pissed off at the 80prs. The mid high pass only goes up to 250hz and the highs high pass only goes down to 1.?kHz. So you are stuck high passing the 3 1/2s at 250hz. So I talked to Mark and he said it would be ok to do this if I stuffed the dash with foam. I did this with the Founteks in there and it seemed to work pretty well.
But this leaves you running the mids off the sub out of the 80. It works well, but leaves you running subless. Which is kind of what I wanted to do with the 8s in the door anyway. 

Now comes amp situation. The v-9 is a great amp, but not exactly what I wanted to run just a front stage setup. So I hit the classifieds and. Find pjc selling an x-ion 70.6plus, this is exactly what I need. And it turns out he wanted the v9 for his build. After texting back and forth for a couple days, he somehow convinces me to buy/trade for his 70.6 and 280.2. 
So now I've got the amps for a killer set up, just not sure I want to stray that far away from my initial goals for the car. Fairly certain I have a friend that wants the 280.2 and I'll just run the 70.6. Which will give me all the power I need for a killer front stage. When I get the balls, I might still try 8s in my doors.


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

subiemax said:


> So when you start running widebands, you start to get pissed off at the 80prs. The mid high pass only goes up to 250hz and the highs high pass only goes down to 1.?kHz. So you are stuck high passing the 3 1/2s at 250hz. So I talked to Mark and he said it would be ok to do this if I stuffed the dash with foam.


I'm having a similar problem with my DRZ785USB. It has a built-in 3-way crossover. I can:

* low-pass the sub at almost any frequency;
* set the high-pass for midrange/tweeter channel at almost any frequency;
* set the high-pass for the midbass at almost any frequency, but the low-pass on that channel pair won't go lower than 630 Hz... I hope the instruction manual is wrong 

It's kind of inconvenient if you can set everything on the head unit except for a single crossover point. I can do that at the amplifier, but it's irritating.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

subiemax said:


>


Very Nice! I have heard these in a couple cars and they are impressive! Let us know what you think once you have them in. 

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 94VG30DE (Nov 28, 2007)

HondAudio said:


> I'm having a similar problem with my DRZ785USB. It has a built-in 3-way crossover. I can:
> 
> * low-pass the sub at almost any frequency;
> * set the high-pass for midrange/tweeter channel at almost any frequency;
> * set the high-pass for the midbass at almost any frequency, but the low-pass on that channel pair won't go lower than 630 Hz... I hope the instruction manual is wrong


Nope, manual is right, I ran into the same problem. Sorry dude


----------



## subiemax (Nov 19, 2007)

bertholomey said:


> Very Nice! I have heard these in a couple cars and they are impressive! Let us know what you think once you have them in.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


Not exactly sure what I want to do with the little AT. Easiest thing would be in the tweeter spots on the dash, but not sure if that would narrow the stage being inboard of the mid. Another idea is to "hollow out" the factory grill, as in cut out the middle and just leave the edges. And cover with grill cloth. Then put it wherever it sounds best. But that would put the woofer in my line of sight and also bouncing off the window. Lots of listening to do I guess.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

You certainly can discuss different options with Mark because he knows the car very well.


----------



## subiemax (Nov 19, 2007)

Ok, pretty much all new system going in. Picking up a 3sixty.3 Monday, also a Model Ultimo 12 will be shpped to me Monday. Will be running the stock deck and the x-ion 70.6, 280.2. Think I will need to order some bigger power cable, I don't think 4 guage is going to cut it. Lol


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

94VG30DE said:


> Nope, manual is right, I ran into the same problem. Sorry dude


What the hell, man? That's just bad design


----------



## 94VG30DE (Nov 28, 2007)

HondAudio said:


> What the hell, man? That's just bad design


Yeah sorry. I bought the unit when I was originally running tweeters, so I didn't notice the problem. Once I switched to WB I realized the oops. 

600Hz @ 12dB is still pretty low, but there are a lot of widebanders that you would want to run lower. That was one of my main reasons for switching to miniDSP, but that's WAY off-topic. 

Subiemax, can you explain what the little rectangle-shaped things in the separate container are next to the AP drivers?


----------



## brett (Apr 27, 2005)

if you haven't decided on a midbass for your doors, i highly suggest the morel h8.1. thats what i use; takes ton of power, gets real low, shallow basket and shallow magnet. i have these blending with my ap ar3k's and they sound great. alot of the time i feel i can go sub-less; just saying, check em out


----------



## subiemax (Nov 19, 2007)

94VG30DE said:


> Yeah sorry. I bought the unit when I was originally running tweeters, so I didn't notice the problem. Once I switched to WB I realized the oops.
> 
> 600Hz @ 12dB is still pretty low, but there are a lot of widebanders that you would want to run lower. That was one of my main reasons for switching to miniDSP, but that's WAY off-topic.
> 
> Subiemax, can you explain what the little rectangle-shaped things in the separate container are next to the AP drivers?


Ambience Transducers. They are run parralel the NZ3A and play above 16khz to add that sparkle that people miss when running tweeterless. Cant wait to hear them!


----------



## 94VG30DE (Nov 28, 2007)

subiemax said:


> Ambience Transducers. They are run parralel the NZ3A and play above 16khz to add that sparkle that people miss when running tweeterless. Cant wait to hear them!


Interesting. They looked like mini-ribbons, so I was curious. Where are you mounting them?


----------



## subiemax (Nov 19, 2007)

94VG30DE said:


> Interesting. They looked like mini-ribbons, so I was curious. Where are you mounting them?


Not sure. Easiest place would be the stock tweeter locations, but it might narrow the stage a bit, as they are inboard of the mids. I'll have to do some listening.


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

94VG30DE said:


> Yeah sorry. I bought the unit when I was originally running tweeters, so I didn't notice the problem. Once I switched to WB I realized the oops.
> 
> 600Hz @ 12dB is still pretty low, but there are a lot of widebanders that you would want to run lower. That was one of my main reasons for switching to miniDSP, but that's WAY off-topic.


The FR-S in this thread isn't mine; sorry to threadjack. I have a 2006 xB. I'm doing 6.5s in the doors and 4s and tweeters in the dashboard. The 630 Hz low-pass for the midbasses upset me because they're going to be down at knee-level, whereas the 4s and tweeters are on the ends of the dash, maybe 18"(?) higher and slightly forward of the midbasses. I can high-pass the 4s in the 100-200 Hz range, but then the midbasses, only being low-passed at 630, might "pull" the lower midrange below dashboard-level :worried:


----------



## subiemax (Nov 19, 2007)

Sold the 80prs and picked up a 3sixty.3. This will give me the ability to do whatever I want.


----------



## subiemax (Nov 19, 2007)

Finally got all components locked dow for the new install. Which will probably have to wait till after new years.
Sock FRS HU
Rockford Fosgate 3sixty.3
x-ion 70.6 plus
x-ion 280.2
Audible Physics nz3a/at
Audible Physics Arians
Morel Ultimo 12


----------



## subiemax (Nov 19, 2007)

Well I've been doing a lot of equipment swapping. Sold the 360 to a friend and picked up a ms8. Sold the ms8 and the x-ion amps to same friend a week later. Lol.

So what now?
Mosoni 120.4dsp
Not a lot of info out there on this, but it's a Mosoni One 120x4 amp with built in DSP. How can I go wrong! At about 12.4"x8" it will fit under the passenger seat and be the only piece of gear I need.
As for speakers, I have the nz3a/at in the dash running off the stock hu till the amp comes in. Only about a half hour of time on them but they soud good even off the stock deck. I will be running them with the Arians until Mark's new 8s come out. Then I will be running the new Intimid8ter. That's a nice and cheesy name. I like it. I will have to cut on the doors to fit them. Have a couple months to work up the nerve.


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

So your going to get the new 8's. You will love them.


----------



## subiemax (Nov 19, 2007)

DAT said:


> So your going to get the new 8's. You will love them.


That's the plan. Run the Arians till they come out and then get to cuttin!


----------



## Datsubishi (Jan 9, 2012)

I think I missed a crapload of this thread by not subscribing earlier. Damn me. Well I'll have to read it again and not have to worry about missing anything else. Reply interested in those NZ3a/ATs too.


----------



## subiemax (Nov 19, 2007)

Datsubishi said:


> I think I missed a crapload of this thread by not subscribing earlier. Damn me. Well I'll have to read it again and not have to worry about missing anything else. Reply interested in those NZ3a/ATs too.


Mine are not broken in yet. Very litle time on them and on stock hu right now. But what I hear sounds good so far. With the little transducers, you don't miss a tweeter at all. Had a friend listen and he said the same.
PM Audible Physics and Mark will hook you up.


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

subiemax said:


> Finally got around to installing the best kits single din kit. And it works!


That looks pretty nice. I'm using either the Scosche or the Metra kit in my Scion xB. It doesn't fit well - you can see gaps on the side between the kit and the dash bezel. It looks worse from the passenger side... not good! You gotta have a clean-looking dash to impress the ladies riding shotgun! 

Has anybody "kitbashed" aftermarket kits with the OEM steel mounting brackets, and maybe a custom face around a single-DIN stereo?


----------



## Hdale85 (Jan 21, 2012)

2014 Subaru BRZ STI - Top Speed

Not much more power then the stock one though really.

Edit: So Subaru says no turbo model, so I gues 250 NA Hp isn't bad. But there obviously is room for a turbo setup as there are already quite a few turbo BRZ/FR-S's out there. 



> One downside to the BRZ STI is that there will be no turbocharged version offered. Subaru says there is no space for it in the engine bay and they are reserving these version for models like the WRX STI.


----------



## SciPunk (Jan 12, 2013)

Looking good man! 

I had the single din kit in my xA and it looks alright, but it was lacking. When i went to the double din, i had to fabricate my own surround piece as there was a giant gap on either side. I used wood... cause it fit my theme, which i have to redo if i swap out my hu this year.


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

SciPunk said:


> Looking good man!
> 
> I had the single din kit in my xA and it looks alright, but it was lacking. When i went to the double din, i had to fabricate my own surround piece as there was a giant gap on either side. I used wood... cause it fit my theme, which i have to redo if i swap out my hu this year.


I'll have to check it out later. I can't see any inline pictures at work


----------



## SciPunk (Jan 12, 2013)

HondAudio said:


> I'll have to check it out later. I can't see any inline pictures at work


I didn't put one in this thread as i didn't want to clutter it up 

I'm pretty sure there is one on the first page of my build log.


----------



## subiemax (Nov 19, 2007)

Im actually back to a stock base frs headunit. Running a Mosconi 120.4DSP for processing and amp. Running Audible physics Arian mids and nz3a full range 3 1/2"s in the dash. Broke my rta Mic, so tuning is at a standstill right now, but happy with how it sounds so far. Waiting on Marks new 8s to hit, then cuttin up the doors.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Great choice of drivers in my opinion - really wish I could hear this car! Let us know how the tuning proceeds.


----------



## subiemax (Nov 19, 2007)

bertholomey said:


> Great choice of drivers in my opinion - really wish I could hear this car! Let us know how the tuning proceeds.


Thanks man. It's not there yet, but coming along. Having fun learning the Mosconi and loving the AP drivers. Never thought I would like a mid on the dash firing right into the windshield, but I'm sold. Much better than I thought and so easy to get the stage up high. The Arians only have a few hours on them, so still not broken in, but sound good so far.


----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)

Glad it coming along sir and to your liking. If you don't mind me asking what your your crossover point at the moment?


----------



## IDGAF (Dec 27, 2009)

Audible Physics said:


> Glad it coming along sir and to your liking. If you don't mind me asking what your your crossover point at the moment?


I'd be surprised if he's even found the crossovers on that GUI yet.

Max... lemme borrow a HU


----------



## subiemax (Nov 19, 2007)

Audible Physics said:


> Glad it coming along sir and to your liking. If you don't mind me asking what your your crossover point at the moment?


Kind of cheated and stole Bertholomeys settings of 200 and 500 at 6db. Might change, but I have not had a lot of time to tune and broke my RTA Mic.


----------



## subiemax (Nov 19, 2007)

IDGAF said:


> I'd be surprised if he's even found the crossovers on that GUI yet.
> 
> Max... lemme borrow a HU


No way!


----------



## subiemax (Nov 19, 2007)

Finally got my RTA back working. Upper frequencies are pretty steady, but under about 300hz seems to bounce around alot. Makes it a little hard to tune.
After about an hour, this is what I got. This is the Arians and NZ3s without the AT.


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

subiemax said:


> Finally got my RTA back working. Upper frequencies are pretty steady, but under about 300hz seems to bounce around alot. Makes it a little hard to tune.


 
I think you'll find that midbass region to be hard to tune, in most cases it usually is. Overall doesn't look too bad response wise though.


----------



## cruzinbill (Jul 15, 2011)

subiemax said:


> Finally got my RTA back working. Upper frequencies are pretty steady, but under about 300hz seems to bounce around alot. Makes it a little hard to tune.
> After about an hour, this is what I got. This is the Arians and NZ3s without the AT.


I didnt notice this, I was seeing problems around the 2k range bouncing around everywhere.


----------



## OgreDave (Jul 13, 2005)

Hows this build coming along? Just got a FR-s recently ..


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

New car!  He now has a Mazdaspeed 3


----------



## subiemax (Nov 19, 2007)

The oil got dirty, so it had to go!
Great car though! I miss it. Just needed more room.


----------



## OgreDave (Jul 13, 2005)

Ah, thanks


----------



## kmbkk (Jun 11, 2011)

Dang, and I was hoping to see more to get ideas for my toyobaru! Nice choice for replacement though.


----------



## Deadpool_25 (Apr 2, 2010)

I was getting all into this thread and then it ended. What an unfulfilling ending. :disappointed:

 I got some good ideas from it though, still.


----------



## Gameboy9504 (Jan 16, 2015)

By chance do you know how many inches of depth you have to play with in the rear quarter panels?


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

subiemax said:


> The oil got dirty, so it had to go!
> Great car though! I miss it. Just needed more room.



I'm in the same boat. My youngest is coming to live with me this summer so now I'm debating about working on the car at all. Sucks too because the OEM BRZ setup is so bad. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kmbkk (Jun 11, 2011)

Gameboy9504 said:


> By chance do you know how many inches of depth you have to play with in the rear quarter panels?


There's about 6 1/4" of depth from the skin to the speaker mount.


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

quality_sound said:


> I'm in the same boat. My youngest is coming to live with me this summer so now I'm debating about working on the car at all. Sucks too because the OEM BRZ setup is so bad.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's sooo worth it though. The BRZ/FRS is such an excellent platform for an audio system. Very good acoustics in that car, and pretty solidly built as well.


----------



## subiemax (Nov 19, 2007)

Back from the dead! This thread makes me sad. Miss tbat car.
Have a FoST now. Suits my needs perfectly. Audio wise, its a PITA.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

captainobvious said:


> It's sooo worth it though. The BRZ/FRS is such an excellent platform for an audio system. Very good acoustics in that car, and pretty solidly built as well.



Yeah, no complaints about the car. Just the space. We'll see what's up next. Focus RS, STI, Golf R (really want the Golf R Sportwagen but it's DSG only. Booooon, GTI, Golf Sportwagen TDI 4Motion, Maybe even a Countryman. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

Man, some of you guys go through cars so quick. I can't imagine taking the hit everytime I changed. I'll probably have to keep my current car until 2018.

Jay


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Just make sure you get good money for your current car, don't overpay for the new one, and take advantage of rebates, etc. Subaru makes it easier than most. I get 2% under invoice as part of the VIP program. Hard to beat that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

JayinMI said:


> Man, some of you guys go through cars so quick. I can't imagine taking the hit everytime I changed. I'll probably have to keep my current car until 2018.
> 
> Jay



Agreed. It takes me so long to get it where I want it that when I finally do, I need to hold onto it for a while 

I'll probably have my MS3 up until 150K+ on the odometer. Of course at the rate I'm going, that will only take another 3 years :blush:


----------



## subiemax (Nov 19, 2007)

Automotive ADD ia a serious disease. 
Ive been suffering from AADD for a while now. 8 new cars in the last 10 years. I blame it on the auto industry. They just keep making shiny new things.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

I'm at three this year. lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## subiemax (Nov 19, 2007)

quality_sound said:


> I'm at three this year. lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That would be AADHD!


----------

